# Primo for women



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey everyone!
I have been in the fitness industry for 5 years now, and this is my first time running primo.
I started about 6 weeks ago now at 50mg once a week. So far, no side effects, but no crazy results. I know primo is slow acting so I am being patient. Diet is clean, with once a week cheat, lifting heavy 5 days a week plus fasted cardio 4-5 times (HIIT - 20-30 mins)
Couple of questions...
1) is it a good idea to up the dose to 100mg? if yes, do I split it to twice a week or keep it at once? (My shots are painful afterwords. The bumps are killing me! I massage the spot after the shot and warm up the primo with hot water before the shot, plus heat pack after to help the oil spread..but for the bump to fully go away it takes about 2 -3 weeks. I just started using a foam roller on it  to see if it helps.
2) I have not lost my period and actually just had it 2 weeks ago and now it's back. I find that weird, so wanted to see if anyone else has had this problem
3) would it be a good idea to cycle primo with anything else? I have used nolvadex and var previously for shows.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2014)

Glad to have you here at UGBB!  I'm sure one if the ladies will be in here to help you with your questions.


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks! I sure hope so!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

ElenaFit05 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have been in the fitness industry for 5 years now, and this is my first time running primo.
> I started about 6 weeks ago now at 50mg once a week. So far, no side effects, but no crazy results. I know primo is slow acting so I am being patient. Diet is clean, with once a week cheat, lifting heavy 5 days a week plus fasted cardio 4-5 times (HIIT - 20-30 mins)
> Couple of questions...
> ...



Welcome and see my comments in red above


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Welcome and see my comments in red above



Thanks so much for your help. I just thought it was weird that I even still have it, and specially twice in a row. Not a happy camper hahah anything I can do about the sensitivity post shot? Or just ride it out like a soldier? lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

.. ...
Guess ill take it for the team because I am the board perv.

"Hello, id like to welcome you here. Would you be so kind to post up some before and after photos....you know. So we can compare"


Basically


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

ElenaFit05 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I just thought it was weird that I even still have it, and specially twice in a row. Not a happy camper hahah anything I can do about the sensitivity post shot? Or just ride it out like a soldier? lol



I'm not sure why yours is so painful because I haven't had any issues with PIP from Primo. Seems you are doing everything I would try, might just have to ride it out  How long you running for?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I'm not sure why yours is so painful because I haven't had any issues with PIP from Primo. Seems you are doing everything I would try, might just have to ride it out  How long you running for?



At such a low dose she should really not be feeling pip.  Primo Higher concentrations do hurt. 
OP. Is it an immediate pain or next day? Do you know what the oil carrier is for the primo?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> At such a low dose she should really not be feeling pip.  Primo Higher concentrations do hurt.
> OP. Is it an immediate pain or next day? Do you know what the oil carrier is for the primo?



That's my point lol It has to be because of the UGL. But if she wants to keep taking it, will have to deal unfortunately


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> At such a low dose she should really not be feeling pip.  Primo Higher concentrations do hurt.
> OP. Is it an immediate pain or next day? Do you know what the oil carrier is for the primo?


No I'm not sure about the oil carrier. It's not immediate pain, sometimes the next day or day after it will be little sore (sorta like a bad bruise) but then the bump stays for ever and ever, even thought it doesn't hurt any more, still annoying to have it. Maybe scar tissue? not sure.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2014)

Most primo isn't actually primo

Make sure u trust ur source, maybe even get it tested before use.. As a woman u wanna make sure u know EXACTLY what ur injecting


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

If you don't have any other sides, you don't need to stress about it. Trust me


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Most primo isn't actually primo
> 
> Make sure u trust ur source, maybe even get it tested before use.. As a woman u wanna make sure u know EXACTLY what ur injecting



Do you suspect winny?

Op. Whats your cycle history? You seem advanced.


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Most primo isn't actually primo
> 
> Make sure u trust ur source, maybe even get it tested before use.. As a woman u wanna make sure u know EXACTLY what ur injecting




It's good stuff, the most legit you can find around here anyways. My boyfriend has used it before and most of our competitor friends. I was just more curious from a woman's perspective on it.


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> If you don't have any other sides, you don't need to stress about it. Trust me



Haha alright thanks again! Yeah I was petrified to try it because I heard so many horrible things lol but thank god so far so good!
Hoping for better results once I bump it up.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

ElenaFit05 said:


> Haha alright thanks again! Yeah I was petrified to try it because I heard so many horrible things lol but thank god so far so good!
> Hoping for better results once I bump it up.



lol, don't know why you would hear horror stories about Primo unless you are referring to it being faked. I have never gotten fake Primo. 

You will get better results and you might retain some water just so you know. It will drop as soon as you go off, so no biggie.

Let me know if you have anymore questions 

P.S. Just listen to your body and you will do just fine!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2014)

Most fake primo is mast p or eq.

And most ug primo is faked


I'm not a primo guy but if I was to get it I would get it tested, especially with all the bullshit I've been seeing lately.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2014)

But since ur confident in ur source u should be good


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> .. ...
> Guess ill take it for the team because I am the board perv.
> 
> "Hello, id like to welcome you here. Would you be so kind to post up some before and after photos....you know. So we can compare"
> ...



This has been left unanswered


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> This has been left unanswered



and with good reason................................


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> and with good reason................................



Lol well I don't think there is a need for "before and after" pictures since I'm not asking any questions that would require that and also, the after isnt even there yet?


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 7, 2014)

Were just juiced up perverts;
Can't blame a guy for tryN.....


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

ElenaFit05 said:


> Lol well I don't think there is a need for "before and after" pictures since I'm not asking any questions that would require that and also, the after isnt even there yet?



Exactly, just ignore it LOL


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

When the fukc did I say I was a perv? And even quoted as such

These images would serve for new members to see primo activity in females.


Hey op.
Good luck with your cycle.

/out.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> When the fukc did I say I was a perv? And even quoted as such
> 
> These images would serve for new members to see primo activity in females.
> 
> ...



hahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha....relax..........................................BUT, you knew what you meant 

FYI, RN and I have both used Primo and have post many pics....


----------



## Trauma RN (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome Elena,

1. Upping the dose to 100mg will be ok
2. Splitting it up? I do, but like Jenner said, one doesn't have too. Mon & Thurs seems to be the days
3. Period-well I guess that's part of it. Mine come and go, mostly go....
4. Stacking it with another compound I guess depends on what you are trying to achieve. Its ok to stack it

Any other info you can give on yourself? 

AND welcome......I LOVE PRIMO....just saying.....


----------



## Trauma RN (Aug 7, 2014)

OMG that's funny....

"the after isn't even there yet".......


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> OMG that's funny....
> 
> "the after isn't even there yet".......



yea, I liked that one!


----------



## stonetag (Aug 7, 2014)

How about a before the after but after the before...I think. Sorry I'll go away.


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Welcome Elena,
> 
> 1. Upping the dose to 100mg will be ok
> 2. Splitting it up? I do, but like Jenner said, one doesn't have too. Mon & Thurs seems to be the days
> ...




Thanks for all your help, I think we've decided on doing the thursday and monday. I don't think I will stack it with anything, just trying to put on more muscle mass while keeping the fatty down lol aka every fitness girl's ideal look haha I usually compete in bikini, but in last couple of shows i've done they are going for the stringy "i eat mcdonalds every day but do cardio" girls....so im out! lol thinking possibly figure because hell to the no with the skinny barely muscle look the judges seem to want.I know primo makes you hold water and I am usually a friggin water balloon to begin with so...that's why I was thinking of using nolvadex.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds like a plan, but again I wouldn't use the nolva, it's not necessary. You will drop the water


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Welcome Elena,
> 
> 1. Upping the dose to 100mg will be ok
> 2. Splitting it up? I do, but like Jenner said, one doesn't have too. Mon & Thurs seems to be the days
> ...




Thanks for all your help, I think we've decided on doing the thursday and monday. I don't think I will stack it with anything, just trying to put on more muscle mass while keeping the fatty down lol aka every fitness girl's ideal look haha I usually compete in bikini, but in last couple of shows i've done they are going for the stringy "i eat mcdonalds every day but do cardio" girls....so im out! lol thinking possibly figure because hell to the no with the skinny barely muscle look the judges seem to want.I know primo makes you hold water and I am usually a friggin water balloon to begin with so...that's why I was thinking of using nolvadex. What would you suggest for the "harder" look?


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah? Alright sounds good!  I hope so....I hate it so much! How long did it take you to start seeing decent results from primo?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2014)

ElenaFit05 said:


> Yeah? Alright sounds good!  I hope so....I hate it so much! How long did it take you to start seeing decent results from primo?



It's very slow acting, I would say the peak is about 10-11 weeks


----------



## ElenaFit05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Holy moleeeey! Alright that gives me hope haha you ladies are great on here!!!! :32 (1):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2014)

ElenaFit05 said:


> Holy moleeeey! Alright that gives me hope haha you ladies are great on here!!!! :32 (1):



That's why I run it at least 16 weeks but most times 20


----------



## alicks.gall (Apr 23, 2015)

howd your primo cycle go? I'm currently coming up on my FIRST last 8wk of var, so im going to give my body a break for about 4 weeks until i start again. I was looking into stacking with primo because my friend got amazing results.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2015)

alicks.gall said:


> howd your primo cycle go? I'm currently coming up on my FIRST last 8wk of var, so im going to give my body a break for about 4 weeks until i start again. I was looking into stacking with primo because my friend got amazing results.



I was wondering if you could maybe add in your intro thread what your goals are? You are pretty young to be getting into using steroids and the fact that you are 180 lbs and just finishing one cycle and planning another one within four weeks of the first has me a little concerned.  Are you into power lifting? Is your main goal to lose weight? What dose are you running the var at? Whats your training like? Diet? These are all important aspects for any goal really.


----------



## alicks.gall (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm trying to lose fat while building solid lean muscle as much as i can. Like I said I'm new to the sport and I guess dabbling into things along the way. My training consists of 6 days a week, 2 days fasted cardio then cardio after my other workouts. Im not into power lifting. I want sexy lean muscle. Not fat muscle anymore. If that makes sense. My diet is clean, I can say that at times is gets screwy but 80% of the time its clean. high protein, moderate carbs and moderate fats. Got to lower fats. I'm going to meet up with a trainer who has actually been a bodybuilder for years now on Sunday and I'm so excited to broaden my base and go from there. Maybe he can tell me what I dont know, and what I'm not doing... etc


----------



## alicks.gall (Apr 24, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I was wondering if you could maybe add in your intro thread what your goals are? You are pretty young to be getting into using steroids and the fact that you are 180 lbs and just finishing one cycle and planning another one within four weeks of the first has me a little concerned.  Are you into power lifting? Is your main goal to lose weight? What dose are you running the var at? Whats your training like? Diet? These are all important aspects for any goal really.



i posted another thread ^^ but is there a certain age in which they're recommended to take? just out of curiosity?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2015)

alicks.gall said:


> I'm trying to lose fat while building solid lean muscle as much as i can. Like I said I'm new to the sport and I guess dabbling into things along the way. My training consists of 6 days a week, 2 days fasted cardio then cardio after my other workouts. Im not into power lifting. I want sexy lean muscle. Not fat muscle anymore. If that makes sense. My diet is clean, I can say that at times is gets screwy but 80% of the time its clean. high protein, moderate carbs and moderate fats. Got to lower fats. I'm going to meet up with a trainer who has actually been a bodybuilder for years now on Sunday and I'm so excited to broaden my base and go from there. Maybe he can tell me what I dont know, and what I'm not doing... etc



Sounds like you are on the right track and meeting with a trainer is best for your goals in my opinion 



alicks.gall said:


> i posted another thread ^^ but is there a certain age in which they're recommended to take? just out of curiosity?



It's not that there is an age, it really has to do with so many things and I feel you really need to lose the weight you want first...get closer to your goal weight before using anything to enhance. As women, we might not have to worry as much as the guys but we still need to have blood work to make sure we aren't fuuking up our hormones (especially someone at your age that might want to have children in the future etc...) not to mention our organs such as kidneys and liver. You can't just take it like it's aspirin


----------

